# The Soul



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Just read the most interesting thing about the soul:

It's a myth

http://www.atheists.org/Atheism/mind.html

if you read that and still manage to delude urself to be faithful, ur crazy


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

who are you trying to convince :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

No need to convince, the proof is there, if you chose to live in delusion, I ask you, why didn't santa claus bring me what i wished for this christmas?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Copeful said:


> Just read the most interesting thing about the soul:
> 
> It's a myth
> 
> ...


Ok forget about faith and other peoples opinions and forget books like the bible and just look into yourself and ask "who am I"? 
When you get angry or sad you can witness the emotions so therefore you are not your emotions, similarly you can observe or witness your own personality so therefore you are not your personality, so if you are not your personality what are you? what is the observor or consciouss witness within you? scientists dont know the first thing about consciousness so maybe that part is your soul, no article or scientist will be able to prove or disprove that, it is down to you to investigate yourself whether it is true.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol you on crack? Dude, consciousness has been proven by neurologist without question that its brain related...

you experience emotions, yaeh, you got a personality, yeah, percieve with your senses and breathe with ur nose/mouth, eat with your mouth.
ARE your body, consciousness is basically your nervoussystem, from your brainstem to all your nerves...

Consciousness is not magical, thats bullshit
One day soon 5-10years we'll have the answer when we create artificial consciousness


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Copeful said:


> Lol you on crack? Dude, consciousness has been proven by neurologist without question that its brain related...


No it hasn't

It is true that if your head gets chopped off that you are no longer conscious but scientists cant find where "You" exist in the brain and cant find a molecule for consciousness, its all theory at the moment. Maybe the brain is just the reciever of consciousness like a projector screen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

lol hindu newage bullshit......

TRUE, consciousness is not like ONE PART of the brain, its the whole in its work, its a illusion.
Chemicals can make you unconscious Dude beliving something else is like believing in santa claus so, where the fuck are my presents fucker?

Like a computer, you cannot find the software in the hardware still it's there.
And we can now read minds with brain scans, so


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Read minds with brain scans  :lol: and you asked me if I was on crack


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6346069.stm


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Copeful said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6346069.stm


Interesting but I dont really see how that in any way disproves the soul, it just means that they can map the parts of the brain used in different tasks, now what would impress me if they could map the part of the brain making the decision in the first place to do the task.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Jeez....

First God lived in the mountains, when we moved there n didnt found him, he moved tot he sky, when we moved to the sky, n didnt find him, he moved somewhere else dimension we cannot see lol.

When soul myth first started it was the house of emotions & personality, when emotions was proven to be 100% chemical and neurons, and personality 100% to the frontal lobes, it suddenly became consciousness, because we cannot explain ALL about it yet, it's suddenly the soul.

Its so ridiculous.... Well I dont care, The invicisble pink unicorn >> ur god.
It's inviscible AND pink at the same time, can ur god do that? HAH FUCK NO; LOSER

And another thing you should know: TAKE DRUGS it'll bust ur consciousness being seperate from brain out the window


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't know about you, but I've taken quite a few drugs. The only thing it proved to me was that reality can be changed, which means it is subjective and that consciousness isn't a physical thing.

Copeful I have to ask you this: Are you really happy? Why are you posting on a DP board? Do you suffer from DP as well?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

For me I see the soul in a very abstract sense , kind of like the desires and the emotions of the mind.

As an atheist I don't really believe in a ghost like soul but I do believe in a abstract area of the mind which the mind can draw on , the creative uncouncious part of the mind if you will.



> if you read that and still manage to delude urself to be faithful, ur crazy


{Playing devils advocate}

Religious people would argue that the more evidence there is against something , the more a test of faith it is. Indeed the very definition of faith is believing in something unquestionabilly.

I think, thinking of it logically , that this is a very flawed position to hold in regards to anything, I mean you should look at the evidence and make your decision based on that. But we are emotional and logical creatures at the same time, and religion for many people conviently 'explains' the worlds mysteries, and also appeals to the emotional side of humans.

Perhaps you should be less harsh on people with faith copeful , rather than writing them off as crazy. Iv'e spewed similar rhetoric before but ive come to reliaze that you can't really 'wage war' on people of faith, they are probably always going to have it either way. By all means debate with them and show them your side of the argument, but don't resort to name calling and other shock tactics, it just undermines your argument ulltimatilly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

CECIL said:


> I don't know about you, but I've taken quite a few drugs. The only thing it proved to me was that reality can be changed, which means it is subjective and that consciousness isn't a physical thing.
> 
> Copeful I have to ask you this: Are you really happy? Why are you posting on a DP board? Do you suffer from DP as well?


Just because u were trippin balls doesnt mean u can CHANGE reality. NOONE can CHANGE reality, not you(complex living creature with a brain who generates a mind/consciousness while its alive), not God(cause he doesnt exist)

But I can see the pattern, if uve been trippin hallucinating n shit things may seem different.
Just know this: ur deluded maybe its causing ur DPDR


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Youve got it AAAAALL wrong.
When I close my eyes Im still me, Im still breathin, heart beatin

And as for death, see, everyone seems to think death is oblivion, a dark eternal pit, no more experience.
Well I got news for you, when ur brain cease to be, YOU cease to be, yes u DIe dissapear, dont exist anymore, so whos there to experience when the experiencer is GONE?

Death is not a event of life


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Copeful said:


> Just because u were trippin balls doesnt mean u can CHANGE reality. NOONE can CHANGE reality, not you(complex living creature with a brain who generates a mind/consciousness while its alive), not God(cause he doesnt exist)


Sorry but you are wrong. Since I learned how I've been changing my reality more and more each day. Its a personal change and when you change the world changes around you.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

When atheists try to explain the soul through physical laws they must take the stance that we do not have free will. If science can explain everything and nothing is outside of physical laws then we have nothing left but materialistic determinism. What was set in motion 14 billion years ago has determined eternity for everything and there would be no changing that. How then can a murderer be culpable for his crime if he had no soul to choose; if intermolecular forces had already made the decision for him?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

In spite of generally feeling like I have spirit and soul.....I don't actually believe the spirit is an individuated thing at all. I believe, in a sense, in the Great Spirit, and accept it may just be the force of blood running round the veins, or electricity conducted through nerves. It really makes no difference. Where there is a dynamic principle, there is spirit.

Even when I die, the things which once ran through me will disipate, that energy will go into the earth. The energy will go on even if I do not.

Again, even though I believe in a unit of energy (the universe), I don't see any reason why this little ego will continue a day past its death. I'm barely alive right now, for heaven's sake! In the sense that I am not conscious of myself.

There are such things as "spiritual experiences" no matter what the perceived origin of those experiences are. It is a mystery.

Whether you are a monist, dualist...or atheist, deep experiences of the sanctity and meaningfulness of all life can't really be invalidated. Even if they aren't true, they impell people to do many great things, and that itself is worth a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Spirit and Rozanne, both of your concepts of the soul seem to match what is described in pantheism. That world view portrays the universe in elegant unison so it has an appeal, but it doesn't seem to account for evil/travesties. Also, a belief in an overarching shared spirit life-giver is too opaque and lacks any sort of volition. How do you draw meaning from it?


----------

